# Interview With Canon's Masaya Maeda



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 16, 2015)

```
Imaging Resource sat down with Masaya Maeda, Canon’s Senior Managing Director and Chief Executive of Canon Inc’s Image Communication Products Operations. A lot of topics of interest were covered, including EOS M, EF-S and EF-M lenses, printers and more.</p>
<p>Maeda says Canon will be releasing new printers soon, first up will be the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/new-pixma-pro-printer-coming-cr2/" target="_blank">ImagePROGRAF Pro-1000</a> which will be coming next month for PhotoPlus last we heard. This is the 12 ink, 17″ printer they showed last week at the Canon EXPO in New York City.</p>
<p>When asked about EOS M:</p>
<blockquote><p>Going forward, and this would be a repeat of what I said before, but we will put more effort into mirrorless, and also, naturally, we will continue to expand the EF-M lens group. In the very near future, I think that Canon will come out with a mirrorless camera that you would really like.</p></blockquote>
<p>We can also expect new EF-S and EF-M lenses in the near future, unfortunately there was no mention of the EOS-1D X Mark II or EOS 5D Mark IV, probably the two most anticipated products by Canon users.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2015/09/16/canon-maeda-promises-eos-m-enthusiasts-more-aps-c-lenses-new-printers" target="_blank">Head over the Imaging Resource</a> for the rest of the interview.</p>
```


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 16, 2015)

The answer regarding concentrating on "On-Chip A/D design going forward" is pretty significant...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2015)

It was a excellent interview, and Canon was indeed more open than in the past.

My take on this comment (In the very near future, I think that Canon will come out with a mirrorless camera that you would really like.

MM: I promise."

My take on this is that the new camera will be a FF mirrorless camera, not a "M" series. I'm hoping for one that will use my existing EF lenses, but I expect a new lens series with a adapter for EF being required.

I'm becoming more and more skeptical about mirrorless technology. there are so many compromises involved in creating the current models that I'm leery.


----------



## zim (Sep 16, 2015)

That's one of the best, probably the best, and interesting interview I've read with Mr Maeda. Well done IR for not needing a rope to get pulled back down from the guy's a***


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 16, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> The answer regarding concentrating on "On-Chip A/D design going forward" is pretty significant...



he's clearly lying .. I heard from a forum industry expert that canon has nothing under 500nm for design rule capability. 

it was interesting though - canon's had accepted two or three significant column parallel patents this year, and you could see they were very far in the design cycle.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 16, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My take on this is that the new camera will be a FF mirrorless camera, not a "M" series. I



I doubt it.

for starts Maeda all along and even in this issue hasn't diverted from saying the EOS-M is meant to be small.
secondly, they can hardly afford to come out with yet another lens lineup when they can't even flesh out the one they are working on now. not to mention he clearly states EF-M in the proceeding sentence.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 16, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My take on this is that the new camera will be a FF mirrorless camera, not a "M" series. I'm hoping for one that will use my existing EF lenses, but I expect a new lens series with a adapter for EF being required.



Quite the opposite read from me. Maeda-san riffs on pushing DPAF down in the camera pipeline to consumer models like Rebels, and he's talking about new EF-M lenses which would presumably not serve an FF mount.

I think the long long long long long awaited EOS-M with DPAF + [gasp] an integral EVF is finally coming for enthusiasts. (Spoiler alert: it will be comically underweight feature-wise against the Samsung NX1 and Sony A6100, yet Canon will still want a mint for it and it will still probably sell just fine.)

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 16, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > My take on this is that the new camera will be a FF mirrorless camera, not a "M" series. I
> ...



This. Canon is carrying the weight of, what, _four _lens mounts today? EF, EF-S, EF-M and cinema, right? How great of a job would you say they are doing on each of those mounts? A fifth is not coming soon.

Presuming mirrorless will eventually take over for SLRs in the longer term (on all but the most demanding sports/wildlife stuff), Canon's inevitable move to FF mirrorless is not a play for a few enthusiasts -- it represents _the future of the business_. So an FF mirrorless rig happening isn't nearly as big as the mount they are committing to, which is the billion dollar decision. I personally don't think Canon's ready to make that decision yet as they aren't losing their bread and butter pros to mirrorless. _Yet_. 

I contend that day is inevitable, even if it won't be for many years. 

- A


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 16, 2015)

Been plenty talk of late about a FF Mirrorless system from canon. one or two new lenses to suit plus an EF adapter with an in camera battery capable of supporting the more power hungry lenses in the line up.... Hey loads of possibilities here. This is why you make on-sensor ADCs too. Less space in MILC bodies typically. Kinda all fits together.


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 16, 2015)

If they make an MILC that tracks and AFs like a 1DX and fits in my hand like one too (or a 5D body is just fine too) I'd be happy to have one. Right now, MILCs feel like toys Id buy for my kids. I'm not saying they're crap. I'm just saying they have a way to go. ANd while I dont feel like having to fiddle with lens adapters, I would gladly use a DSLR sized body with NO mirror and took my EF lenses natively. It would also have to have a totally mind blowing EVF with zero lag.



dilbert said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 16, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Been plenty talk of late about a FF Mirrorless system from canon.


there hasn't been any talk from canon about a full frame mirrorless at all.

rumors that they are may or may not have a prototype floating around is pretty much nil.

canon probably prototypes the beejeusus out of camera bodies and combinations.

not to mention there hasn't been even one lens patent identifying a full frame short back focus lens.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 16, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > My take on this is that the new camera will be a FF mirrorless camera, not a "M" series. I'm hoping for one that will use my existing EF lenses, but I expect a new lens series with a adapter for EF being required.
> ...



to be quite honest - I'm not seeing dual pixel AF as a savior here.

I think there has to be other technologies such as overcranking the fps where the focus boxes are to improve both phase detect and precise contrast AF.

they also have to pick up their multi-threading event driven programming game alot - the current sluggishness and FPS is horrid.

finally they have to fix all the stupid things they broke with the M3.

heck just fix what they screwed up on the M3 would make me relatively happy.


the patent on a "secondary" AF adapter .. which would do the long throw AF and the lens + camera do the short precise focus may be an interesting idea as well.

I'd love to see canon implement their own metabones adapter tuned for EF lenses.

the tilt shift adapter would be kind of fun too.

It would be interesting as well to see canon reach back into the past and create an EF-M with a special EF-M to FD adapter that would look like one of their older cameras from the past - a small T90 or a canon 7 rangefinder would be a nice interesting divergence from canon's usually design methodologies.


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 16, 2015)

Never said "from Canon" but I've run across more than one or two rumor mills thinking Canon has something in the works (which only makes total sense) and that many folks would be interested to have a canon body in a smaller form factor but full frame like the Alpha series.



rrcphoto said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Been plenty talk of late about a FF Mirrorless system from canon.
> ...


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 16, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Never said "from Canon" but I've run across more than one or two rumor mills thinking Canon has something in the works (which only makes total sense) and that many folks would be interested to have a canon body in a smaller form factor but full frame like the Alpha series.



then create a small SL1 sized full frame camera. still uses EF lenses, modest amount of R&D - no product confusion.

canon I'm sure prototypes alot - we haven't seen any credible rumors from canon on this, just a "prototype" one.. the other patents that were listed as being part of a "full frame mirrorless" camera from canon were not.

also there's no lens patents that are full frame and short backfocus out there from canon - so even more highly unlikely.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 16, 2015)

I agree with others here, that was a fantastic interview.
The points that stick out to me...

1. Canon is moving to on-chip ADC: The next round of bodies is going to be very interesting.

2. EOS M is getting a new body "soon".

3. Dual Pixel AF is actually significantly more expensive to manufacture, I hadn't expected that. Which gives me a new respect for the 7D2, and makes me think that we're probably not going to see it in a Rebel any time soon.
And any EOS-M with DPAF is going to be higher in price, which I would like to see. A higher spec EOS-M is what I've wanted from the beginning. It's also encouraging that Masaya was intent on making more compact bodies.
Which also reminds me of the SL1, I actually think that body is one of the most interesting SLR bodies to come out recently. Mirrorless is one thing, but compacting the full SLR mechanism to that size is quite an accomplishment.

4. I think it's worth re-iterating that Canon do listen to their customers quite intently. What people find time to complain about is the generational gap between consumer reaction and corporate response. I'm fine with the "slow but steady" pace that Canon moves at vs. the "rapid release" strategy that Sony seems to have.

5. Lenses will not stop getting better, can't wait for the next 24/50/85/Macro etc...


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 16, 2015)

I guess what i was getting at was that people buy MILCs partly because they are small and thin and light. The SL1 is 2 of 3, because it still has the necessary thickness of a DSLR for proper distance from the rear element to the sensor plane. I'm not opposed to seeing an SL1 or a 5D body in a MILC format, I just dont know what advantage it brings at this point.



rrcphoto said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Never said "from Canon" but I've run across more than one or two rumor mills thinking Canon has something in the works (which only makes total sense) and that many folks would be interested to have a canon body in a smaller form factor but full frame like the Alpha series.
> ...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 16, 2015)

Likely great stuff finally regarding the sensors and DR! But potentially poor sounding on the video side of things, although maybe not. It's hard to read the implications precisely enough regarding the video.

Sounds like he finally agreed to pony up and spend a little to bring on chip ADC and to make their sensor competitive again. Whether it makes it to the 5D4 in time now or not remains to be seen, but it sounds like, for stills, at low ISO, they should be an Exmor match either for the 2016 stuff or the next round at the absolute worst.

Anyway he finally agreed to spend to switch over to on chip ADC so DR talk is now moot. We know what the current systems all do at this point and there is no need to push for the future any more, since they have now announced they are willing to spend to change over. ;D  

If you don't do video (and maybe even if?), it sounds like the Canon DSLRs should soon be pretty much there in every (stills) way soon to relatively soon.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 16, 2015)

However, on the video front, the news was as poor as the news was great for the stills only front, at least for the next three years or so if by consumer stuff he meant everything below 1DC/Cxx, if he only meant Rebels and perhaps xxD then it's another matter.

The fact that he still makes consumer-level 4k sound like some fanciful pipe dream for the year 3000 or something wasn't encouraging. But hopefully he just means at the Rebel level? If he means at the 5D level too, then I guess it is still adding Sony stuff for me, for now for a while instead of Canon. If not, then 2016 may see a pretty interesting release or two from Canon to say the least.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 16, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> The answer regarding concentrating on "On-Chip A/D design going forward" is pretty significant...



Yes, indeed.

And it basically makes the DR talk needless at this point (most likely). We already know from current and past discussions what the story is for everything out already and we know now there is no need to keep getting on about it to pressure them to do it since they have finally announced that they are now going forward with it.

Maybe they finally agreed to bump mini sensors from their Copper fab and to pay to get it set to handle large sensor production.

As I said they had the designs to improve DR they just wanted to maximize profit margin on each body to the nth degree and refused to do what they needed to be able to build those designs. Now they finally have been persuaded to do what they need to so that they can start making some of their advanced designs and not be stuck with milking the old 500nm for everything large or avoiding anything that requires a few extra masks or lowers yield a little or bumps mini-sensors off their other stuff.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 16, 2015)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > The answer regarding concentrating on "On-Chip A/D design going forward" is pretty significant...
> ...



on sensor ADC won't solve canon's DR issue at low ISO's, canon's doing it because it's more cost effective and faster readout.

this is where a little knowledge is dangerous and quite possibly wrong.

however on sensor ADC even on exmor wasn't the reason they had a competitive advantage in DR the past 3 years. Other technologies such as the double correlated NR at the pixel level elevated it much more.

canon's theoretical SNR curves without taking into account placement of the ADC on 180nm high density sensors is the same as it is today in practice.


----------



## emko (Sep 16, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...




really?? what?


----------



## unfocused (Sep 16, 2015)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> The fact that he still makes consumer-level 4k sound like some fanciful pipe dream for the year 3000 or something was pretty messed up. And he goes on about how they are afraid it would hurt their profit too much to give consumers 4k any time soon? Wow.



Better read what he said:



> For the consumer models, I think that we still need to work a little bit more on the balance between the cost and the sensor sensitivity before we can come out in the market.



The statement hinges on what Canon considers to be a consumer model. If you believe Canon considers the 5D to be consumer grade, then the pessimism is justified. But, I seriously doubt that Canon considers either the 5D or the 7D to be consumer grade cameras. If you are looking at the 5DIV, I would say it is too early to assume it won't have 4K.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 16, 2015)

Lots of stuff here for people wanting to read tea leaves. But, that's really all there is to it.

My take (which has no more or less validity than anyone else's): 

Canon is a business and they are in business to turn a profit, just like other manufacturers. Except they tend to be better at it than others.

There is no shortage of innovation in the company, just a need to balance the costs of innovation with the benefits. 

Nothing in this interview would cause me to change my prediction that a full frame mirrorless camera is not in the cards in the near term. At some point, they may move to EVF for their DSLR-Style cameras, but the lens mount is not going to change and this will only occur when the savings and benefits of an EVF outweigh those of mirror boxes. Check back in 5-6 years.

Looks like they will be putting more emphasis on the APS-C sized Canon M series. Sounds like they have some things up their sleeve and it will be fun to see what that is.

Canon expects to compete with mirrorless using a two-front strategy -- a revitalized M series and more compact DSLRs. The SL2 could be very interesting. 

Autofocus is going to get better and better and improvements will likely be pushed downstream as costs permit. Canon has figured out that one way to compete on the consumer front is to help consumers capture pictures that are in focus.

After years of converging stills and video, we may start to see the two diverge again. That doesn't mean a stills only camera or Canon ceding the DSLR video front, but it might mean more models optimized for one or the other.

Lots of other things to speculate about, but those are just a few thoughts.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 16, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



First, without the on-chip ADC none of the other stuff could be done.

Second, he specifically said it is less cost effective, not more.

And the low ISO DR is all hurt by late stage noise. The sensor itself delivers tons of DR at low ISO.
Even just shooting your shadows at high ISO setting and the rest at low ISO setting and then combining gets you lots more stops out of it exactly as it is even now on a current Canon.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 16, 2015)

unfocused said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that he still makes consumer-level 4k sound like some fanciful pipe dream for the year 3000 or something was pretty messed up. And he goes on about how they are afraid it would hurt their profit too much to give consumers 4k any time soon? Wow.
> ...



Well, that wasn't the impression I got, but I sure hope you are correct. If so then this is some through and through fantastic news. They should really clarify that a bit. When it comes to video talk they tended to refer to non-Cxx and non 1DC as consumer stuff. But if all he meant was Rebels and xxD that is another story entirely!

Anyway yeah it does call my assumption into some question though. Good point.

And reading it yet again, yeah it very hard to tell exactly what he meant since they were talking about both consumer and pro of various levels and it's all mixed together. Maybe he did really did mean only Rebels and perhaps xxD and he wasn't referring to 5D level stuff at that point.


----------



## LukasS (Sep 16, 2015)

rrcphoto said:


> canon's doing it because it's more cost effective and faster readout.



WHAT? He literally said it costs MORE not less. Have you read the interview?


----------



## LukasS (Sep 16, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> people buy MILCs partly because they are small and thin and light.


"partly"... I would say that these reasons are down the line, I think (and from seeing reaction of all the ppl I've had handed my DSLR to) small cameras mostly have the appeal of simple device that can be used with little knowledge of the equipment.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 17, 2015)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



Absolutely agree that it was too vague to know for sure what he meant. I just have a hard time believing they will hold off for another generation before including 4K. I'm a video neophyte so for me personally, it's not a big deal, but from what I can tell, 4K is very important for cropping down to HD. I've got to believe that the competitive pressures are such that Canon will want to make sure they check off that box with the next generation of DSLRs, at least with the 5D.


----------



## hoodlum (Sep 17, 2015)

I thought this interview sounded familiar.

http://www.canonrumors.com/a-new-eos-m-with-evf-second-half-of-2014/

- A new EOS M3 camera could arrive in the 2nd half of 2014 with an EVF
- New EF-M lenses are coming, though worldwide availability isn’t mentioned.
- Canon is considering a prosumer/professional mirrorless camera
- Video performance will be a key feature of future EOS M development.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 17, 2015)

When he says that the current lens lineup can handle 50mp, and he's specifically responding to whether they can handle 120 and/or 250... how do you all interpret that?

I'm not sure what to think.


I'm psyched about a lot of what I read in this interview though.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 17, 2015)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...


B2B is *Direct* Business to Business. So one corporate negotiating and selling to another.

B2C is *Indirect* Business to Consumer. Canon does not sell directly to pro photographers. It uses Indirect business partners like B&H (in USA), ORMs (in South Africa) etc... Pro photographers are still served through the B2C channel. So pros would be considered consumers when speaking on a corporate level.

Market segmentation is dividing B2C into subgroups. In the case of the B2C, it appears to follow this grouping structure:
xxxxD - Entry Tier (e.g. 1100D) Focus is on Low cost
xxxD - Mainstream (e.g. 650D) Has main specs needed by most people
xxD - Advanced (e.g. 70D) Contains some unique IP
xD - Premium (e.g. 5Ds) Significant innovation and unique IP
1D - Top Tier (e.g. 1D-X) Many innovations and unique IP

When speaking casually, we might apply the label of "consumer" to lower tier products like the xxxxD or xxxD or xxD or 6D but who is to stop a professional from using any one of those tools to create a usable image.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 17, 2015)

hoodlum said:


> I thought this interview sounded familiar.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/a-new-eos-m-with-evf-second-half-of-2014/
> 
> ...



Canon keeps moving the very near future into the very distant future.


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 17, 2015)

Bingo. It's been discussed here at nauseating length how Canon's main sensor issue is its read noise. The sensor itself delivers far more Dynamic Range than it ultimately yields once read and put through the ADC because it has to traverse a very noisy signal path to get there. You could take the 5D3 or 6D sensor right now and re-make it with an ON-chip ADC and DR would improve instantly and significantly.



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 17, 2015)

unfocused said:


> Nothing in this interview would cause me to change my prediction that a full frame mirrorless camera is not in the cards in the near term. At some point, they may move to EVF for their DSLR-Style cameras, but the lens mount is not going to change and this will only occur when the savings and benefits of an EVF outweigh those of mirror boxes. Check back in 5-6 years.



+1 and well said. That is my feeling on the subject as well. Canon's mirrorless efforts will be at a more consumer level, behind the M line. I don't see them abandoning the EF mount anytime soon. If they were they would not have come out with so many new EF lenses the past couple years.


----------



## tvexecutive (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Interview With Canon's Masaya Maeda - Blah blah blah*

As a multi body 1DX owner (2) with about $50,000 invested in Canon glass, I'm disappointed.

I spent over $7,000 on each of my 1DX's and had to go through (4) four additional bodies before I even had two 1DX's that could meet my demands as a sports shooter. The mirror box issues are a "joke" in basic engineering design. 

The color issues with Canon's most expensive lenses are unacceptable in "my opinion". If I just wanted "Pink", "Purple", Magenta" shots I'd could have got a box of crayons. How does a $7,000 body with a $8,000 lens have "color issues"???? NOW Canon CLAIMS they have NEW coatings to deal with these issues.... How can we beleive anything Canon says anymore???

My $7,000 bodies less than 2 years later are selling for $3,900.00 - Where is the VALUE? 

Canon's technology is SO FAR behind others as a compilation. The KEY WORD here is "COMPILATION". Canon's flagship 1DX should have been a MUCH better camera from a design, manufacturing, firmware and operational perspective. The "service advisories" for the mirror box issues was a CRIME. The PCB failures were horrific. The color issues could be OK for a $50.00 disposable, not a $7,000 body.

No doubt Canon will eventually release a 1DX MKII and in 6 months it will be obsolete and in 12 months lose 1/2 it's value if Canon's history with the 1DX holds true.

*I'm mad as heck* with poor quality equipment, service that STINKS from CPS and a company that can't even tell it's BEST customers the truth. I'm tired of my equipment being shipped back to CPS 2-3 times to get things fixed. I'm tired of sending in my equipment to CPS and no one even cleaning and checking it... they just send it back with dirty sensors and the SAME issues the equipment was sent in for. * THIS IS DISGUSTING!!!*

Canon is scrambling now to understand WHY their sales are down. * It's no great secret to me. *









Canon Rumors said:


> Imaging Resource sat down with Masaya Maeda, Canon’s Senior Managing Director and Chief Executive of Canon Inc’s Image Communication Products Operations. A lot of topics of interest were covered, including EOS M, EF-S and EF-M lenses, printers and more.</p>
> <p>Maeda says Canon will be releasing new printers soon, first up will be the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/new-pixma-pro-printer-coming-cr2/" target="_blank">ImagePROGRAF Pro-1000</a> which will be coming next month for PhotoPlus last we heard. This is the 12 ink, 17″ printer they showed last week at the Canon EXPO in New York City.</p>
> <p>When asked about EOS M:</p>
> <blockquote><p>Going forward, and this would be a repeat of what I said before, but we will put more effort into mirrorless, and also, naturally, we will continue to expand the EF-M lens group. In the very near future, I think that Canon will come out with a mirrorless camera that you would really like.</p></blockquote>
> ...


----------



## unfocused (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Interview With Canon's Masaya Maeda - Blah blah blah*



tvexecutive said:


> Canon's technology is SO FAR behind others as a compilation. The KEY WORD here is "COMPILATION".



I'm not sure that word means what you think it does.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 22, 2015)

.
I tried to read it, but got bored.

All I see is an old, gray man in gray clothing talking about an old, gray company. Looks to me like Canon will keep driving that old Rolls Royce until the wheels fall off.

As I'm out and about these days, the only people I see using Canons & Nikons are older people.

Sunday I did an event, took three cameras. The 5D3 with a 70-200 stayed in the trunk of my car while two Fuji bodies and three small lenses got the job done very nicely.

As poet Leonard Cohen wrote...

Sail on, sail on
O mighty Ship of State!
To the Shores of Need
Past the Reefs of Greed
Through the Squalls of Hate
Sail on, sail on, sail on, sail on.​


----------



## dpc (Sep 22, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> I tried to read it, but got bored.
> 
> All I see is an old, gray man in gray clothing talking about an old, gray company. Looks to me like Canon will keep driving that old Rolls Royce until the wheels fall off.
> ...




I see your comment here is well in sync with your 'signature line'. I would suggest, however, that you can make your point, such as it is, without egregiously insulting a significant portion of the population. Which would include, I assume, members of your own family. I take your point, but oldness and grayness have nothing to do with anything anymore than youth and idiocy would. Yes, I have a Fuji, too. A nice camera but it hardly blows me away. I can't honestly say that I've observed that only the old, benighted and decrepit are using Canikon while all the hipsters are using the cool cameras...


----------



## tvexecutive (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Interview With Canon's Masaya Maeda - Blah blah blah*



unfocused said:


> tvexecutive said:
> 
> 
> > Canon's technology is SO FAR behind others as a compilation. The KEY WORD here is "COMPILATION".
> ...



You BET I do but Canon fanboys will never admit it. Modality is worthless if a proper outcome can't be brought to fruition. The sum of Canon's technology in the 1DX does not equal the results. It is a flawed, poorly engineered, sloppily manufactured camera. There is no relevant synergy of the working parts that make it a greater tool than many cameras costing less today. The relevance of the camera was fleeting and the "work product" and "work flow" that should have been incorporated by Canon was NOT... and it was a LOST opportunity for Canon to embrace the market share they are losing. When I go to shoots I see many older photographers like me.... trapped by huge investments in GLASS and accessories. Investing almost $100,000 to replace everything is tough for some of us. The flawed "parts" or "pieces" that make Canon LESS than could be are from human error. There is NO reason why Canon can not come up with end-to-end quality and workflow solutions. I don't own professional SONY equipment but it seems SONY does get workflow. So does Grass Valley and firms like WideOrbit. For a Canon or any company to put out a product like the 1DX, call it their flagship with "pride" while the camera has flaws is just beyond me. The color renditioning of the camera is flawed with Canon's best lenses. The mirror box is a MESS. The manufacturing of the PCB was a JOKE. To add insult to injury Canon puts out service advisories, blames users, slaps a lot of lube in the camera and eventually the same defects appear. The end-to-end quality of the camera is FLAWED. To have color correction issues with $7,000 to $12,000 lenses is a JOKE.... but NOW Canon says they have NEW technology to deal with it!!!!???? Adobe is a prime example of another part of the food chain that Canon just shrugs off. Why not at least admit there are issues and help with the post-production process even if they are with other vendors? Why is there not a PERFECT correction for Purple, Magenta issues with a user opts for Adobe Standards in post with a 1DX and a simple f/2.8 300 IS USM II? Go into Lightroom or Photoshop and see WHAT A MESS the lens distortion and colors are. How does Canon allow that to happen?? The de facto tools for pros and Canon does not even address the issue with Adobe??? Again it the "Compilation" of the issues, the flaws, the lack of a "standard" of excellence that should be placed on ANY manufactures flagship product. How is it that "workflow" is not a mandatory part of the manufacturing design process today? Canon COULD BE MONETIZING THIS and making multiples beyond their current margins. The WRONG people are being defensive. The RIGHT people are NOT in charge. Until Canon embraces a more holistic approach to workflow they will continue to lose market share. Digital Photo Professional is not an excuse, nor a solution here... CPS is not building Canon loyalty... How about a TRUE professional workflow solution from the Camera to the printer with Canon making huge sums of money from owning the workflow chain because it's GREAT!!!????? It's time someone who's a photographer who is frustrated with the flaws is brought so engineering teams are NOT developing technology for technology's sake but for the professional who needs REAL WORKFLOW SOLUTIONS that INCLUDE PRODUCTION AND POST PRODUCTION.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Interview With Canon's Masaya Maeda - Blah blah blah*



tvexecutive said:


> As a multi body 1DX owner (2) with about $50,000 invested in Canon glass, I'm disappointed.
> 
> I spent over $7,000 on each of my 1DX's and had to go through (4) four additional bodies before I even had two 1DX's that could meet my demands as a sports shooter. The mirror box issues are a "joke" in basic engineering design.
> 
> ...


Have you tried using custom white balance?

I personally use Kelvin white balance, and WB-shift settings to get accurate color in-camera (for in-camera review purposes) or when shooting JPEG, particularly under artificial lighting.


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 29, 2015)

On release, the 1DX was the bomb and on balance better than anything else at the time.

Some people like to compare 3-4 year old cameras with the tech of today. Saying it's crap as a result is a bit crazy.

It's hard to take people who do that seriously, if at all.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm amused when people have millions of cents to spend on camera gear, but lack the sense to put together a cogent argument.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 29, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'm amused when people have millions of cents to spend on camera gear, but lack the sense to put together a cogent argument.



They obviously are living under a bridge!

Having tried the opposition (there is only one) I felt quite sorry for those who use it - the inferiority compared to the 1DX is, shall we say, significant. Then there is the lenses............


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: Interview With Canon's Masaya Maeda - Blah blah blah*



dilbert said:


> tvexecutive said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



As above, depreciation is factored in with business equipment. Paying 5000 GBP for a body to sell it for 2500 3 years and 150 weddings later puts a hire value of the kit as 16 GBP per wedding.

That's a bargain. The real depreciation and loss is with amateur / prosumer equipment that doesn't earn the user any money.


----------

